# Vi eravate accorti?



## pittu

Ciao a tutti,
come da titolo del topic, mi ritrovo a dover tradurre questa frase dall'italiano al francese, ma sto avendo delle difficoltà.
Ho pensato a "Étiez-vous aperçus?", ma ho come la sensazione che questa non sia la traduzione esatta.  Potreste aiutarmi? 

Grazie in anticipo!


----------



## doorman

Io direi _étiez-vous vous aperçus_ oppure _étiez-vous vous rendus compte_ (però la seconda è piuttosto la traduzione di _vi eravate resi conto_)

In ogni caso, hai bisogno di due _vous_ siccome si tratta di un verbo reflessivo.


----------



## pittu

Caspita... è vero  Grazie tante!


----------



## itka

No doorman, mi dispiace, ma le tue sono frasi impossibili.
Si direbbe :
_"Vous étiez vous aperçus que/de...?"_ la frase non è finita
o _"Est-ce que vous vous étiez aperçus que/de...?"_

_Est-ce que vous vous étiez rendu compte que/de...?
Vous étiez-vous rendu compte que/de..._?


----------



## doorman

itka said:


> No doorman, mi dispiace, ma le tue sono frasi impossibili.
> Si direbbe :
> _"Vous étiez vous aperçus que/de...?"_ la frase non è finita
> o _"Est-ce que vous vous étiez aperçus que/de...?"_
> 
> _Est-ce que vous vous étiez rendu compte que/de...?
> Vous étiez-vous rendu compte que/de..._?



Confesso di non capire che cosa vuoi dire, itka 

Certo, se nella frase non si riferisce a qualcosa (cioè sta senza la parte _que/de_), si perde il significato. Ma siccome pittu ha chiesto il parere solo per la parte principale della frase, suppongo che non ha bisogno d'altro aiuto.

Se, però, vuoi dire che in questo caso si deve dire _est-ce que vous vous étiez ..._ invece di _étiez-vous vous ..._, confesso d'essermi perso e spero che m'illuminerai


----------



## itka

Volevo solo dire che una frase come : _"Vous étiez-vous aperçus ?" _non è finita...Se vuole dire "non vi siete visti l'uno l'altro", in francese non si userebbe volentieri il verbo "apercevoir" bensì il verbo "voir".
Ho messo "_ que/de" _solo per mostrare come si doveva essere continuata la frase.





> Se, però, vuoi dire che in questo caso si deve dire _est-ce que vous  vous étiez ..._ invece di _étiez-vous vous ..._, confesso  d'essermi perso e spero che m'illuminerai


 È proprio quello che volevo dire. Né "_étiez-vous vous aperçus" _né_ "__étiez-vous vous rendus compte" _sono delle frasi accettabili in francese.


----------



## matoupaschat

Scusa, ma è vero che il tutto era un po' maccheronico in francese, con i pronomi mancanti .


----------



## doorman

itka said:


> Né "_étiez-vous vous aperçus" _né_ "__étiez-vous vous rendus compte" _sono delle frasi accettabili in francese.



Dunque, se voglio tradurre, per esempio,
_Vi eravate accorti che faceva freddo?_
posso dire solo
_Est-ce que vous vous étiez aperçus qu'il faisait froid?_ 
e non
_Étiez-vous vous aperçus qu'il faisait froid?_ 

Se è così, non capisco perché, visto che, a me, tutte e due sembrano delle questioni formate in dei modi normali. Cioè, non vedo la differenza tra questo e, per esempio:

_Est-ce que vous allez bien?
Allez-vous bien?_

Sono i due _vous_ il problema???


----------



## itka

Sono tre le forme normale delle domande in francese :
1) vous allez bien ---> allez-vous bien ?
vous vous levez ---> vous levez-vous ?
vous vous étiez aperçus qu'il faisait froid ---> vous étiez-vous aperçus qu'il faisait froid ?

2) vous allez bien ---> est-ce que vous allez bien ?
vous vous levez ---> est-ce que vous vous levez ?
vous vous étiez aperçus qu'il faisait froid ---> est-ce que vous vous étiez aperçus qu'il faisait froid ?

3) domanda segnalata soltanto dal tono in lingua orale e familiare :
vous allez bien ---> vous allez bien ?
vous vous levez ---> vous vous levez ?
vous vous étiez aperçus qu'il faisait froid ---> vous vous étiez aperçus qu'il faisait froid ?


----------



## doorman

Aaaah, ok, il problema era l'ordine delle parole!  Rileggendo adesso il tuo post ho visto che l'avevi detto anche la prima volta ma non me ne sono accorto 

grazie itka!


----------

